# Rebecca Black's New Single



## sergster1 (Jul 19, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OxWD85Ngz4[/youtube]

Well... the best part about this is that you don't have to pay for it. 

Its actually quite the improvement from Friday but I get the feeling she was putting up a huge middle finger to all the people who hated on her while she wrote the lyrics for this song and sang them.

Anyway... Discuss.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 19, 2011)

Well it's better than Friday...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 19, 2011)

We don't need this in USN.


----------



## sergster1 (Jul 19, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> We don't need this in USN.



;O;. I actually wasn't sure though where to put it considering the amount of hype her first song got.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 19, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sure as hell ain't news. should go under music section.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Ugh...If it's better than Friday than I don't want to listen.  Friday was entertaining because of how bad it was, this is...well...not.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, you've got to give credit where it's due. It's quite a step above Friday.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jul 19, 2011)

I'd love if she screamed: FUCK Y'ALL at the end of the vid xDDD 

But yeah, the middle finger is there


----------



## dickfour (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there a shit section this could be filled under?


----------



## Forstride (Jul 19, 2011)

It's not my cup of tea, but it's definitely not as awful as Friday.  She definitely has talent, but she's not gonna be able to truly show it if she stays with ARK.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 19, 2011)

Man, the guitarist is tiny.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, this is much better than Friday. Her voice was autotuned to hell in Friday. Still is in this, but not as bad.

In conclusion, I think this is much better than Friday.


----------



## Izzy011 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's an improvement, but she kind of sounds like a robot.


----------



## nando (Jul 19, 2011)

did she have her baby already?


----------



## Shiro09 (Jul 19, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Its actually quite the improvement from Friday but I get the feeling she was putting up a huge middle finger to all the people who hated on her while she wrote the lyrics for this song and sang them.


It looks like that, just listen to the first 30 secs and shes like "see, I can sing bitches"


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 19, 2011)

More Rebecca Black...?

[youtube]wOxt9PoJNkg[/youtube]

'nuff said, really.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there a button on youtube to make my computer explode and send shards of glass into my face?


----------



## Necron (Jul 19, 2011)

Feels worst than Friday, at least I laughed with that one; this one made me sleep, she has a robotic voice, her smile is... I don't know, but it's not right and again, all I heard was "My moment, my moment..."


----------



## tagzard (Jul 19, 2011)

Why do 14 year olds try to be famous?


----------



## hankchill (Jul 19, 2011)

My god that was awful. I had to stop it after about 45 seconds.

If you need to autotune your voice, get the fuck out of the music business.


----------



## Gagarin (Jul 19, 2011)

love the chick with electric guitar that is turned off


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 19, 2011)

anything is better than friday , anything!   does she still use auto tune or what?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 19, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> My god that was awful. I had to stop it after about 45 seconds.
> 
> If you need to autotune your voice, get the fuck out of the music business.


Well, you can kiss goodbye 99% of the music industry then.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 19, 2011)

It wasn't, well, awful. I mean, I certainly wouldn't carry it around with me, but the song quality is definitely up from Friday.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 19, 2011)

I decided to value whatever sanity I have left by not listening/watching this.


Me: 1  |  Teenagers who think infamy = stardom: 0


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 19, 2011)

It really isn't terrible. If you aren't a fan of auto-tuning, I would stay away. Otherwise, it is slower paced, the words actually have some obvious meaning (kind of like a big F U), and it doesn't have 13/14 year old kids driving around.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 19, 2011)

Eh, it's a pretty poor song overall, but compared to Friday I'd say it's decent. The only part I absolutely despise is the bit later in the song when she sings about her haters and that she's making money. She'd do better to ignore them all together.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> It really isn't terrible. If you aren't a fan of auto-tuning, I would stay away. Otherwise, it is slower paced, the words actually have some obvious meaning (kind of like a big F U), and it doesn't have 13/14 year old kids driving around.
> I agree it better, but Friday had a "charm" to it.
> 
> 
> ...


Well she may have thought the same thing,but wanted to make the song a little longer.

The next song would probably be base on this. (calling out to the haters...)

New song "My Moment is On Friday."


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 19, 2011)

If she ever trains her voice to the point where she can sound like this without autotune, then I may acknowledge her as an artist.


----------



## Veho (Jul 19, 2011)

Meh, Friday was so bad it was good, this is just plain boring.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate this sort of thing. Some snotty 14-year-old that can't sing gets signed, and then gets tons of exposure for a terrible song she didn't even write while thousands of exceptionally talented bands and artists go unnoticed.

Her lyrics no depth.
She can't sing.

I wish people would just acknowledge her as a failure, so maybe someone actually deserving will get a little exposure.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 19, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> I hate this sort of thing. Some snotty 14-year-old that can't sing gets signed, and then gets tons of exposure for a terrible song she didn't even write while thousands of exceptionally talented bands and artists go unnoticed.
> 
> Her lyrics no depth.
> She can't sing.
> ...




Welcome to the internet, where the most inane of things in God's not-so-green-anymore Earth can [and in all probability will] get famous.


Like those darn ponies!!!


----------



## Serina (Jul 19, 2011)

I love how it goes from "I'm strong and I can do this!" to "Yeah, I'm better than you. by the way" towards the end. complete character shift kind of ruins the rest of the song.. (not that it's that great) but if it had least been self-consistent I would have respected it for what it was.


----------



## Raika (Jul 19, 2011)

Slightly better than Friday, but still shit.

She doesn't deserve this much fame and recognition, there are much better obscure musicians out there.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 20, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She didn't get signed. Ark's a vanity label.


----------



## Raiser (Jul 20, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Slightly better than Friday, but still shit.
> 
> She doesn't deserve this much fame and recognition, there are much better obscure musicians out there.


Yes, and oh yes.

Her voice is definitely.. "better" compared to Friday, but it has no depth or feeling whatsoever- things that many songs can't do without.
And the song itself is just.. bland.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Her voice is definitely.. "better" compared to Friday, but it has no depth or feeling whatsoever- things that many songs can't do without. And the song itself is just.. bland.


Honestly though, depth or feeling can't really apply anymore to the pop genre of today. All of it is auto-tuned. Take Katy Perry for example. Any "depth" and "feeling" in her songs are produced through intensive audio editing. One quick listen to a live performance and you'll realize she's just almost as incapable of singing as Rebecca Black is in terms of expression. She sounds like she's gasping for air every two words. 

The song itself is a generic pop song, without as much intensive beat to it as many of the other pieces within the genre are (e.g. Lady Gaga). It definitely exposes the song as "bland", but I think that was a choice by Rebecca Black after the criticism from the very heavy auto-tune in _Friday_. She went for a much more "natural" feel with her new single rather than repeating the auto-tuned mess that was her previous single. She still evidently used auto-tune, but you can't really blame her when 99% of the music industry does the exact same thing as well.

I'm surprised I'm actually defending Rebecca Black for something. Ah well.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 20, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> *snip


I actually like Katy Perry live... she's not as bad as I would expect her to be. Though personally, I think that I don't mind autotune if it's improving the music. It's there for about the same reason that there are special effects in movies, to artificially enhance it. People who complain about autotune endlessly kinda irritate me. How come people are fine with computer generated music but find fault in using autotune?

There are some pop artists that are brilliant live though. I'll go with your example, Lady Gaga. Her acoustic performances are actually quite outstanding even though her album versions are clearly autotuned.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

If she releases an entire album I'll kill myself.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 20, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> Its actually quite the improvement from Friday but I get the feeling she was putting up a huge middle finger to all the people who hated on her



If people didn't hate her song no-one would no who the fuck she was.  If she'd have written a bad song rather than an absolutely amazingly terrible one, she wouldn't have got to make this second one.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 20, 2011)

The hell....she looks like an 18 year old, not 14. People (especially Women) these days look older than their original age....damn..

And about the song....female Justin Bieber anyone?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 20, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> The hell....she looks like an 18 year old, not 14. People (especially Women) these days look older than their original age....damn..
> 
> And about the song....female Justin Bieber anyone?


Isn't Bieber a female already?


----------



## Paralys (Jul 20, 2011)

I love all the comments that read 'It's better than "Friday"!'. Seriously guys? Silence was better than "Friday", it's not hard for a song to be good relative to that so I'm really not sure that she's "putting a middle finger up" to anyone, she just went from "unbearable" to "I'll still hang out with you if you like it, you'll just lose major respect points". Also, she still can't sing, so don't think autotune means she's talented.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 20, 2011)

Paralys said:
			
		

> I love all the comments that read 'It's better than "Friday"!'. Seriously guys? Silence was better than "Friday", it's not hard for a song to be good relative to that so I'm really not sure that she's "putting a middle finger up" to anyone, she just went from "unbearable" to "I'll still hang out with you if you like it, you'll just lose major respect points". Also, she still can't sing, so don't think autotune means she's talented.



I agree. The problem is that people constantly lower their standards so that when they see the absolute worst, anything relative to that they consider good. I don't foresee Rebecca having any kind of music career, so I don't really mind if she makes a few songs to milk the "success" Friday had.


----------



## Ace (Jul 20, 2011)

Coming straight out of the /mu/ forums myself, I will just reiterate something I've said in a blog before:
DISCLAIMER: I haven't heard the new song, and I don't plan to hear it either.
Always strive to achieve a bigger musical acceptance. Being more open to things will make you lose less respect for Down Syndrome genres like pop, and make yourself more indifferent and independent, whilst simulatneously opening your senses to other forms of good music (Asian Folk, Cuban Guajiro's, etc.), since no one reaaaaally cares what you listen to.

EDIT: Aside from that, like Toni said, it'll also help you to NOT lower your standards.


----------



## roastable (Jul 20, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> If she releases an entire album I'll kill myself.


This

The video has awesome match cuts.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 20, 2011)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> I hate this sort of thing. Some snotty 14-year-old that can't sing gets signed, and then gets tons of exposure for a terrible song she didn't even write while thousands of exceptionally talented bands and artists go unnoticed.
> 
> Her lyrics no depth.
> She can't sing.
> ...


We did. Problem is that in calling her a failure we got her exposure and made her famous. THis song is not good at all and merely meh. Its not terrible genius like Firday was so won't have the same "so bad its good" vibe and won't make money. Sorry Rebecca. You've had your "moment" and now you fade into obscurity.

As for the song, yeah its a giant middle finger to anybody who hated on her last song and how she's gonna prove them wrong. Hell she made LOADS of money off that "piece of crap" song...because it was a piece of crap. This is the thing with the internet we applaud great things but we also applaud terrible things that are hilariously bad. I wish people had just pirated rather than downloaded the song in iTunes...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 20, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Is there a button on youtube to make my computer explode and send shards of glass into my face?


If you're on this video "Play" should just about do it.


----------



## junkerde (Jul 20, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTNquPzvbWY&feature=relmfu[/youtube]
that's the real one, her voice track without autotune HOHOHOH!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jul 20, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I actually like Katy Perry live... she's not as bad as I would expect her to be. Though personally, I think that I don't mind autotune if it's improving the music. It's there for about the same reason that there are special effects in movies, to artificially enhance it. People who complain about autotune endlessly kinda irritate me. How come people are fine with computer generated music but find fault in using autotune?
> 
> There are some pop artists that are brilliant live though. I'll go with your example, Lady Gaga. Her acoustic performances are actually quite outstanding even though her album versions are clearly autotuned.


The main fault in auto-tune is that it is allowing people who clearly are incapable of singing to release albums and make millions. Take Britney Spears and Ke$ha for example. It's what is killing the music industry, because the basic requirement to become popular seems to be how "sexy" you portray yourself. I definitely understand its usage in studio albums to enhance the overall experience, but the issue arises when the artist cannot even hit the right notes when singing acoustic.

Obviously there are exceptions to this, including Lady Gaga as aforementioned. She is definitely capable of singing, which is why I have no issue with her usage of auto-tune in her songs. You can tell in her studio recordings that she is producing the notes naturally, while the auto-tune is there to merely enhance certain aspects of the music. This is not the case in, say, Ke$ha, where her voice is clearly tuned to the correct pitch with audio editing and not produced by her acoustic voice.


----------



## sergster1 (Jul 22, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DwT_2QQU64[/youtube] I think she got the idea to make music from her...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 22, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> I think she got the idea to make music from her...


MY EARS!!!
MY EYES!!!
MY EARS!!!
MY EYES!!!
WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME!!?!??!


----------



## sergster1 (Jul 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> sergster1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY JEANS!


----------



## dickfour (Jul 22, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost lost my lunch.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 22, 2011)

Apparently all proceeds of "Friday" went to disaster relief in Japan? Is this rumor true? [sorry, forgot where I read it] WTF?!?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 22, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DwT_2QQU64[/youtube] I think she got the idea to make music from her...


Auto Tune couldn't even make her sound good. It also couldn't get rid of those giant teeth.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Ugh...If it's better than Friday than I don't want to listen.  Friday was entertaining because of how bad it was, this is...well...not.


LOL. Respect for commenting like that.
Anyway, it's better than Friday.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jul 22, 2011)

sergster1 said:
			
		

> ~snipped for mental health~ I think she got the idea to make music from her...


Why, oh why...?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 22, 2011)

Screw Rebecca, check out my topic of Blair Perkins, that guy deserves a chance to be signed!! He is still unsigned, can you believe it?? It just goes to show that nowadays any little runt can be a singer, all they need is LOOKS. FUCKING LOOKS.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 22, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Screw Rebecca, check out my topic of Blair Perkins, that guy deserves a chance to be signed!! He is still unsigned, can you believe it?? It just goes to show that nowadays any little runt can be a singer, all they need is LOOKS. FUCKING LOOKS.




Looks?!? WTF?!? This girl Rebecca Black has no "looks". Seriously, unless you're pedobear or a kid who doesn't know otherwise or summat, she's not very aesthetically-pleasing.

BTW, who is this Perkins guy?


----------



## Ikki (Jul 22, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Screw Rebecca, check out my topic of Blair Perkins, that guy deserves a chance to be signed!! He is still unsigned, can you believe it?? It just goes to show that nowadays any little runt can be a singer, all they need is LOOKS. FUCKING LOOKS.


Lol she has pretty much no looks.

They need money.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 22, 2011)

Her fans think otherwise, and this Perkins guy is nobody as of now, he is an 18 yr old YouTube artist, who never got signed...yet, go search him up, you might like his voice. Or just go to the topic I made in this very section of gbatemp, he sang an MJ song. Kinda sounds like MJ at times.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 22, 2011)

I was not aware she had fans. But really, don't listen to them. It's the same thing as Bieber fans or the fans of that guy who looks like a sparkling, albino weirdo in twilight. Ugh.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 22, 2011)

Albino what??

You mean Greyson Chance? Or someone else.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 22, 2011)

Eddy the fairy.
You don't know him?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Eddy the fairy.
> You don't know him?


T-t-t-the fairy???.....Ew the name itself makes me wanna puke, good thing I don't lol.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone should make eat an iPhone.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 22, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Albino what??
> 
> You mean Greyson Chance? Or someone else.




Who is this Chance guy? Better not be that dude who sung that "unfriend" song. It was a load of BS.


PS
For future reference, the sparkling, albino weirdo in twilight is, uh, what's his damn name again? Pattinson or summat.


Never mind, move on...


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 22, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything I know about this guy is that he used to be popular, singed Paparazzi on a piano and went back to the 5th grade.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, the guy who plays great piano. He has 2 singles "Unfriend You" and "Waiting Outside The Lines". The latter is better but still average.


----------

